# Nueva ebuild

## jospalau

He hecho un pequeño ebuild, a mi me funciona aunque faltarían poner algunas dependencias:

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="Controlador opensc para el DNI electrónico"

HOMEPAGE="www.dnie.es"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://svn.forge.morfeo-project.org/opendnie/opensc-dnie/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="${PN/-svn}"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

#DEPEND=">=dev-libs/opensc-0.11.13-r2

DEPEND="sys-devel/binutils"

RDEPEND="dev-lang/perl

   !dev-libs/opensc"

#      >=dev-libs/opensc-0.11.13-r2"

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}

src_compile() {

        "$WORKDIR/"${PN}-${PV}"/bootstrap"

        econf \

                --prefix=/usr \

                --sysconfdir=/etc \

                --datadir=/usr/share \

                --infodir=/usr/share/info \

                --mandir=/usr/share/man \

                || die "configure failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

pkg_postinst() { 

    ewarn 

    ewarn "Paquete de pruebas"

    ewarn 

}

```

----------

## John R. Graham

Split from the Report violations, duplicates, misplaced posts, etc. thread.

- John

----------

## SS3

Publícalo en Gentoo's Bugzilla para mejorarlo entre todos si podemos.

Saludos.

----------

